# Getting ready for Sept 13th



## Eaglearcher89 (May 13, 2014)

As turkey season winds down I've found myself scouting more and more for archery season.  This will be the year for my first long-bow kill.  "Pick-a-spot-take-the-shot" is the mantra.  Last year, a 2 inch sapling kept me from taking the shot from a ground blind at a nice doe not 15 ft away.  Got to half-draw before she vanished.  Year before, two came up five yard from me on the ground but were behind me.  Didn't know they were there till it was too late.  Believe the deer in this particular area to be half ninja.  Passed up on a 6 pt @ 15 yds from a stand, hoping the 10 pt following him  would soon be in range.  The 10 pt stayed out at 40 yards and waited till the smaller buck came back to him and proceeded on, never presenting a shot.(also last year)  Third year hunting long-bow. This has got to be the year!

   The bow is a 47# Big Jim Buffalo shooting P.O.C. arrows, 5 inch feather and Zwicki 2 blade broadheads.  This is a quiet bow.  I've had good advice from the guy that got me into trad. shooting on aim-point. He shoots a recurve.  Would the increased silence of a long-bow change the aim-point I find myself wondering.  Have heard a theory that it may be the sound of the arrow that causes the drop reflex more so than the string sound.  Could be, never had to think about these things till I graduated to stick & string.  Figured someone on here has "been-there-done-that" and might can provide some direction.  

 I also find myself shooting low from a stand as opposed to a ground blind right now.  Debating on whether to try and fix this or not.  The arrow is hitting where it would need to if it was a live target, just not the spot I picked.  Other points to ponder over the summer wait is where do I want to set up.  This past Sat. while turkey hunting in the late afternoon it was about 90 degrees, about what I expect at the beginning of archery season.  Do you hunt close to the fields that are easy to get to; short walk, less scent trail or make the trek into the deep swamp?  Leaning toward the short walk from the truck on this one.  Got an idea of using a wood pallet to make a ground blind that would be a short distance from parking spot.  May can move quieter on the pallet or  may just rake the leaves out of the way and forget the pallet.

    Scent control has become a strategy now, more than a passing thought.  Putting on boots only after arriving in the field has been my best move I think.  (& removing before getting back into the truck)  It now makes me cringe to see hunters at the gas station, filling up their vehicle and walking across that big lot in the boots their going to be in the woods with within the hour.  Even thought of tying croaker sacks over my boots to see if that would help.  Not wearing cologne (or scented soap)during the season is one the wife doesn't care for.  Will use apple scented shampoo though.  

    It's going to be a long, hot summer so feel free to expound on any idea or words of wisdom you may have.  Call or no calling, decoys (worth a try?), food plots, bug control(I am a thermacell fan) whatever comes to mind.   We have four months  to kill before we need to get all the questions out of the mind and replace them with the only one that counts;  when to release the string.


----------



## Eaglearcher89 (May 13, 2014)

Oh, and show off your bow too!  Love to see them trad. bows !!  Here's mine.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (May 13, 2014)

Those Buffalo bow have killed a bunch of critters in a short time span that Big Jim has been building them. I know cause I've got one at 49#. On shooting low out of a stand try aiming straight out as if you're on flat ground and slowly bend your waist down to your target  but keep your arms the same till your on target. I tend to shoot high if not thinking what I'm doing. It's easy to just lower your arm which changes your form.


----------



## oldfella1962 (May 13, 2014)

Last year (first year deer hunting since 1982) was going to be my first longbow kill. Had a few close encounters, saw insane amounts of deer. I have a habit of always being 10 yards too far from where they come through! 

My advice would be "if it's brown, it's down". Later in the year it's "if it's gray, it's okay." You are already at a disadvantage with a bow - take every shot within your range. If you have to start thinking a deer just _might_ be in range...it's not in range. Let it walk if you don't get that mental green light. 

Also as important as wind is thermals! Face downhill in the morning, uphill at night. And if it's a clear day versus cloudy (heats up or cools down fast) those thermals are really fast and strong. 

Yes I hunt from the ground, from a 5 gallon bucket. Let treestand hunters worry about someone stealing their stand. Worse case, I'm out a 3 dollar plastic bucket. 

Practice shooting sitting down! In The Army we called that "train the way you fight." If you know all your shooting will be from the ground (sitting on something I assume) then all your practice should be from the ground.

I'm pumped for September! I'll just consider last season the "warm up" for this season, which it pretty much was.
My strategies were fine, it was just little details that kept me from success. Good luck to you!


----------



## Todd Cook (May 13, 2014)

That's a good looking bow you got there. Mike's right, they're killers.

As to the aim point thing, there's a good thread on here RC wrote about that. It is a great read, and the absolute truth. I shoot low, aiming at the heart. You rarely will miss low.

As for early season strategy, you got to hunt where they're feeding. Dosen't matter near or far walk, you need to be on whatever they're on. 

September can be tough to pattern em. Crabapples can be good, early persimmons( sometimes certain trees will start a little early), possibly water oaks( water oaks are weird, as some them drop at very different times than others.)

If you have cutovers, look for big muscidine vines on the edge that get lots of sun. If you can find one like that in a low place, often they will have lots of grapes. Kudzu patches, privet. 

If you have private land, plow up a little spot and plant some cowpeas about the middle of August. If they get some rain, they can be dynamite in the evenings.


----------



## oldfella1962 (May 13, 2014)

One thing about early season is food is EVERYWHERE! Thus they are pretty tough to pattern. The deer have many options available. Also spotting their trails is a little tougher.
Now factor in the heat, effecting scent control.


----------



## Munkywrench (May 14, 2014)

Heat is a key thought here, when it's 75+ degrees out water become a necessity. Hunt it if you can, you can almost always find a good food source near it also such as muscadines, smilax or privet


----------



## Eaglearcher89 (May 14, 2014)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Those Buffalo bow have killed a bunch of critters in a short time span that Big Jim has been building them. I know cause I've got one at 49#. On shooting low out of a stand try aiming straight out as if you're on flat ground and slowly bend your waist down to your target  but keep your arms the same till your on target. I tend to shoot high if not thinking what I'm doing. It's easy to just lower your arm which changes your form.



I had been told that before when I first started and just had forgotten it, thanks.  I had just set up a stand in the yard to practice out of.  It's about 15 ft high, the one I had been hunting out of was only 10.  Think the change in angle had thrown me off, but the bending at waist did improve my shooting yesterday.  Another good question, "What is your preferred stand height?".

Oldfella, good point on the thermals.  Started using wind detector powder couple of years ago.  Tinks Wind Chaser is extremely fine powder and picks up shift in currents well.  Some of the others seem too thick and you have to squeeze hard to get any to come out.  

Thanks and good stuff coming in all.  Keep it coming, may just help someone make the shot this year!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (May 14, 2014)

My pull rope is 16 ft long so I'm close to that + -. I have gone higher and also lower. Depends on the tree and limbs or canopy out in front.



What ya doing up there in that tree?


----------



## robert carter (May 14, 2014)

If I`m not sitting on a feed tree I will be at a creek crossing which is usually a whole bunch of trails crossing at one spot. I prefer a feed tree.RC


----------



## SELFBOW (May 14, 2014)

Hey Mike this one didn't pay me any attention...


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 14, 2014)

I've got a little punch list of things I want by then. So far, I have invested in an open shot top for my summit, a new more better sleeping bag, and some ladder steps for a hang on Dennis reconditioned. Still have a few items to go...some of which may go lacking...usually do.


----------



## BowHunter89 (May 14, 2014)

buckbacks said:


> Hey Mike this one didn't pay me any attention...



Yea but judging by your shadow you were excellently hidden against that lone pine, or is that a telephone pole?


----------



## Todd Cook (May 14, 2014)

I like to be 18-20 feet, maybe a touch more. Makes a big difference.


----------



## Skunkhound (May 14, 2014)

I should probably be better about scent control, but I've been pretty lucky by just keeping the wind to my face, and checking it often. Definitely check out RC's post. I couldn't agree more that shooting low is always better than high. I also think, though I could be wrong, that a deer will drop just as much with a loud bow as with a pretty quiet bow. None of my bows have been whisper quiet yet, so I don't know how much of a difference that could make. And when I'm in a stand, I like 12-15 feet up max. Any more, and I find the angle too steep to shoot from. Then again I like to be pretty much on top of them before I do shoot. Usually 10 yds or so. 
 I always find September to be the worst month for me. Mosquitos and chiggers usually find me, and I rarely even see deer until October. But I still go out as much as I can, hoping my luck will change.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (May 14, 2014)

Ground level while pig hunting.


----------



## oldfella1962 (May 14, 2014)

Eaglearcher89 said:


> I had been told that before when I first started and just had forgotten it, thanks.  I had just set up a stand in the yard to practice out of.  It's about 15 ft high, the one I had been hunting out of was only 10.  Think the change in angle had thrown me off, but the bending at waist did improve my shooting yesterday.  Another good question, "What is your preferred stand height?".
> 
> Oldfella, good point on the thermals.  Started using wind detector powder couple of years ago.  Tinks Wind Chaser is extremely fine powder and picks up shift in currents well.  Some of the others seem too thick and you have to squeeze hard to get any to come out.
> 
> Thanks and good stuff coming in all.  Keep it coming, may just help someone make the shot this year!



Here's the cheapest, best wind detector made. A cheap Dollar General kids bubble blowing wand. The bubbles stay airborn a loooooong time, and tell you _exactly _how the wind is swirling, sinking, rising, etc. I carry the bottle in my shirt pocket (I hunt in plaid long sleeve button up shirts) 
So I can pull it out, unscrew the cap dip the wand (built into the cap) and give a puff of air using minimal movement. I can check for sudden changes every few minutes if need be. A bottle lasts for weeks.


----------



## oldfella1962 (May 14, 2014)

robert carter said:


> If I`m not sitting on a feed tree I will be at a creek crossing which is usually a whole bunch of trails crossing at one spot. I prefer a feed tree.RC



Creek crossing are great. And the best thing is they are used all year long for the most part. The best advice I ever heard (about halfway through the season) was always hunt where you can see water or hear it running. It makes sense - stream bottoms have a ton of green food, often all winter long. Also plenty of cover for deer to safely travel/navigate through.


----------



## robert carter (May 14, 2014)

A funnel/crossing will only get better as the season goes towards the rut and during. The bucks will be traveling and crossings are usually good funnels and a place to see bucks all times of the day.downside is you have to be ready all the time as they often come through fast. I usually get a shot within a minute or two of seeing the deer on the crossings I hunt.
  The only time I carry a wind direction bottle is when I`m on the ground. I choose a stand tree when climbing by the wind but once up I`m committed. I always while scouting pay attention to drafts and funnels of wind in an area and pay attention to the way the predominant wind direction is for an area. you can look at the grass and tell usually. Here hunting the swamp the wind will almost always follow the sun when there is no front coming towards evening then switch up right before sunset. If you are expecting deer movement right at dark like is common on evening feed trees you may have to set the first hour or so with a bad wind. I try to hunt a crosswind planning for the late evening switch when picking out a tree. RC


----------



## Eaglearcher89 (May 20, 2014)

Was thinking about the scent-control issue.  Looking at rubber boots.  Never have used the knee-high, always thought would be too hot.  However, after looking at the Cabelas scent-free 400-gram thinsulate rubber boot that is only $95, believe I'll have to try some.  Also, the Lacrosse Aerohead looks pretty good.( only 30 bucks more if you catch'em on sale.)  Anyone use either?  So glad we just got a Cabela's close by, but may go broke soon.


----------



## Eaglearcher89 (May 20, 2014)

I love this one.  The little bubble makers they started giving out at weddings a few years ago came to mind.  Now to find a wedding using these.  (always bonus points if you can get it free... )



oldfella1962 said:


> Here's the cheapest, best wind detector made. A cheap Dollar General kids bubble blowing wand. The bubbles stay airborn a loooooong time, and tell you _exactly _how the wind is swirling, sinking, rising, etc. I carry the bottle in my shirt pocket (I hunt in plaid long sleeve button up shirts)
> So I can pull it out, unscrew the cap dip the wand (built into the cap) and give a puff of air using minimal movement. I can check for sudden changes every few minutes if need be. A bottle lasts for weeks.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jun 2, 2014)

Munkywrench said:


> Heat is a key thought here, when it's 75+ degrees out water become a necessity. Hunt it if you can, you can almost always find a good food source near it also such as muscadines, smilax or privet



I hear that! All my spots are within 100 yards of clean fresh water. My favorite is near water plus surrounded by muscadines and my back is to a huge fenced off area - nearly impossible to get behind me. My insertion/extraction to my blind is fast and quiet. Also, that fenced in area (with a road next to it) gets quite a bit of pedestrian traffic - so human smells/sounds/noises don't seem to bother them too much. I need a south wind though. Luckily I have a "mirror image" spot along the same stream bottom about 500 yards away that needs a north wind. I'm pretty pumped!


----------



## Eaglearcher89 (Jun 3, 2014)

Did a little stump shooting/scouting Sunday evening on a part of my hunt club I've not been on much.  Walked a large plot noting some good trails coming into it that might be a good ground blind set-up.  There's a stand in the woods just at the far end of the plot.(plots about 500 yards long, only 40-50 yds wide) Climbed it to fire off a few shots and see if it was bow-friendly.  Plopped down on the seat and here comes a wasp.  Lucky for me she had just started the nest.  Could have got real interesting real fast.  She checked me out and went back to the nest.  I made a deal with her. She don't bother me, I don't bother her.  Must have worked, she let me shoot with no further harassment.  Note to self, don't forget to check the underside of stand or seat ever again.  Stand was a little higher than I like but could hit pretty good out to 25 yards.  Found another spot in a transition area between swamp and a recent clear-cut on an old road bed.  Numerous trails intersecting, looks promising.   Only found 2 tics on me (so far), which I thought was pretty good considering how I keep hearing how bad a tic year it is.  Creek is close by, I'll have to walk it next time.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jun 3, 2014)

I scouted on Sunday (no rain...yes!) and found some great tick spots. I mean I have never seen so many ticks as this year - it's insane!


----------



## Eaglearcher89 (Jun 23, 2014)

oldfella1962 said:


> I scouted on Sunday (no rain...yes!) and found some great tick spots. I mean I have never seen so many ticks as this year - it's insane!



Went and cleared out a spot for ground-blind Sat. and shot a few times to get distance dialed in.  Made it out with nary a tic ! WOO-HOO!  However, the red-bugs held a pick-nic on my ankles  Was thinking on planting a food plot about 1st or 2nd week of August.  Hows just forage oats sound?  Enough time?  Course, we don't start getting some rain...


----------



## JBranch (Jun 23, 2014)

Peas are good early, oats, rape, turnips, and rye are good for after the frost. If you want serious food plots, get soil samples and put out the right amount of fertilizer and lime.


----------



## Eaglearcher89 (Aug 19, 2014)

Couldn't stand it, had to get in the woods.  Been chasing some hogs on the cloudy afternoons and some mornings.  Never thought I'd be up a tree in August in GA! Went with my son to check if there was any sign at one spot we hunt.  Was walking down the dirt road when we met a sow that looked to be around 150 and a 1/2 dozen small ones or so.( not 2 minutes from the truck) Hog sign confirmed.  Was carrying 30-30, took a shot I figured to be 100 yards and missed low.  Turned out to be closer to 130 yds. (gotta work on that off-hand shooting)  Since then I've been taking the long-bow.  Prob. been out bout doz. times. Had her pop out one morning about 10:30 up a trail to my right at 40 yards. Wind had been shifting and she busted me.  Never heard a hog blow like a deer before.  Was hoping she would continue to bait barrel (a 20 yard shot) but she high-tailed it back the way she came.  Being that she was on high alert I figured the shot was too far and no way she would be in same spot by the time my arrow got to her.  Least that's what I tried to tell myself.  Shot a practice arrow at a little bush where she came out and of course the arrow went right through it.  Did get to clean 3 hogs yesterday, but they were given to me by a friend that had trapped them.  Going to buy stock in Thermacell, couldn't hunt without it.  Heard Thermacell doesn't usu. bother deer, was wondering if that applied to hogs also.  Have a school reunion in Oct. we're trying to do a pig picking/BBQ for the family day portion, that's why the push on hogs right now.

That reminds me, we're having a wild game supper and expo at First Baptist in Thomson on Sat.  Check Woody's Gatherings on the Campfire section for more info.  All invited and some pretty nice door prizes.  Anyone have a good recipe for two turkeys let me know.  Planning on smoking them right now.


----------



## Eaglearcher89 (Sep 12, 2014)

Well the day is finally here!  Not much going on since last post.  Had to scale back on shooting, bow-holding shoulder started sounding like some gravel got in there.  No pain but a lot of popping.  Getting old I guess.  Checked ground blind location last week, lot of good sign. Went to a dove shoot out at the State Ponds Sat., no doves but couldn't walk w/o stepping on persimmons.  Guess I'll be on the ground opening morn.  Got a lil tri-fold panel blind I use during turkey season.  Plan on sitting on hunting stool  behind it and shooting seated. (if wind cooperates). 
Mentioned a wild game supper last post.  Great turnout, bout 650 folks total, and we had leftovers. Just wanted to say good-luck to all tomorrow. May your arrows fly straight and your blood-trail be short !


----------

